# KOnqueror FTP Zugang zu Strato [gelöst]

## SvenFischer

Hallo Jungs,

echt nervig dieses Problem:

Ich habe einen FTP Zugang bei Strato, über Windows funktioniert es, nur beim Kopnqueror nicht.

Ich habe den Benutzername: sven@test.de

Bei dem FTP Server:              test.de

mit einem Passwort.

Wenn ich mich mit dem Konqueror so einwähle, passiert rein gar nichts:

ftp://test.de

Ich dachte es poppt eine Anmeldung hoch, nichts dergleichen.

Also mach ich es so:

ftp://sven@test.de

Dann fragt er brav nach dem Passwort, aber der Benutzer wurde ausgegraut und lautet ergo nur "sven", also nicht "sven@test.de". So komm ich nicht rein.

Was tun, gibt es einen Trick um bei der Eingabe in die Adresszeile den Benutzer komplett einzugeben in der Form:

ftp://sven@test.de:www.test.de ???

Unter Windows kann man den Benutzer korrekt eingeben beiu der Anmeldung mit Passwort, nur deshalb geht es dort...Last edited by SvenFischer on Fri Mar 06, 2009 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Was sagt

ftp://sven%40test.de@test.de

?

----------

## Tinitus

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> echt nervig dieses Problem:
> 
> Ich habe einen FTP Zugang bei Strato, über Windows funktioniert es, nur beim Kopnqueror nicht.
> ...

 

Hallo,

nimm einfach ein ftp Programm

Tipp:

eix -s ftp

eix aus dem Gentoolkit

app-portage/gentoolkit

ich nehme für sowas gerne:

net-ftp/gftp

G. R.

----------

## SvenFischer

@ escor: Danke, das funktioniert. Ist das "Zeichen" %40 ein Code für das "@" Zeichen?

----------

## musv

gftp hatte ich gaaaaaaaaaaanz früher auch mal verwendet. Da war das Ding ziemlich buggy und ist immer abgeschmiert. Danach hatte ich kftpgrabber. Aber das Teil war 'ne einzige Katastrophe. Bei etwas "schwierigeren" FTP-Servern hatte ich damit massive Verbindungsprobleme. Krusader ist ganz brauchbar, aber von der Bedienung her nicht ganz optimal.

Der wahrscheinlich mit Abstand beste FTP-Client ist Filezilla. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, kommt das Teil ursprünglich aus der Windowswelt. Aber schon seit ein paar Jahren existiert auch ein nativer Linuxclient.

----------

## 69719

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @ escor: Danke, das funktioniert. Ist das "Zeichen" %40 ein Code für das "@" Zeichen?

 

%40 ist ein codiertes @ nach rfc 1738.

Nach einem % kommt immer ein 2 stelliger hex wert, dieser spiegelt das entsprechende Zeichen wieder.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *musv wrote:*   

> Der wahrscheinlich mit Abstand beste FTP-Client ist Filezilla. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, kommt das Teil ursprünglich aus der Windowswelt. Aber schon seit ein paar Jahren existiert auch ein nativer Linuxclient.

 Ich bin von filezilla auch sehr angetan, nur leider spinnt er, wenn man per FTPS (FTP mit SSL) Dateien hochläd (die haben dann auf dem Server 0KB Größe).

Falls man FTPS benutzen möchte und keine Scheu vor der Konsole hat, kann ich nur net-ftp/lftp empfehlen.

----------

## l3u

So lang ich jetzt Linuxuser bin, hab ich noch keinen gescheiten graphischen FTP-Client gefunden.

----------

## Aldo

Ich nehm Krusader.

Bin damit total zufrieden.

----------

